# Alta Alpina Challenge: Riding the Wild Sierra



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Registration is now open for the 2011 Alta Alpina Challenge: Riding the Wild Sierra presented by the Alta Alpina Cycling Club .

Date: June 11 Start Location: Turtle Rock Park, Markleeville CA










The Alta Alpina Wild Sierra is actually 4 events on one day in Alpine County California and Carson Valley Nevada.

The Wild Sierra Metric  is 64 miles and 5000 feet of relatively moderate climbing including Luther Pass and Blue Lakes Summit.

The Wild Sierra Century includes Daggett Pass, Ebbetts Pass East, and Monitor Pass West for 110 miles and 11,000 ft of climbing in the heart of the Tahoe Sierra.

The 5 Pass Challenge is the reverse of Alpine County's most famous ride plus Diamond Valley for 135 miles and 16,000 feet.

The 8 Pass Challenge is a California Triple Crown ride and just may be the "Worlds Toughest Double Century" at 198 miles and 20,300 ft of climbing including the famous summits such as Kingsbury (Daggett), Carson, Luther, Blue Lakes, Monitor and Ebbetts. 

Four fully supported and challenging rides in the Wild Sierra


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess what keeps me away from the Death Ride - although a buddy is trying to rope me in for 2011 - is that there are so many idiots weaving all over the road including across the centerline. You end up on the brakes the whole way down all those passes just trying to avoid all those jokers. Is this ride any different? Anyone have any experience with this one and the Death Ride that can comment?


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

This ride is limited to 500 riders not 3000. Similar in numbers to the Breathless Agony. Also riders go off in different directions early on so there is not a mass of riders heading up one narrow road at the same time. 

There are four different choices....Metric Century, Century, 5 Pass and 8 Pass.

Looking across to Blue Lakes Road on the Metric Century and 8 Pass Challenge


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Thankyou SoCal riders.......registrations as far south as Carlsbad area!

Take a look at our new website.....much improved.

http://www.altaalpina.org/challenge

We're on Facebook too.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Alta-Alpina-Challenge-Riding-the-Wild-Sierra/184295261586444

Nothing but snow now!


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

Does this event typically sell out? If so, when?

Thanks!


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi stlutz

This is only our 3rd year. We have not yet sold out but this year's registrations are up big time so we hope to get to our 499 max. There is time. We have a new website and free/fast online registration thru PayPal now. You can also register thru Active by looking up Alta Alpina Challenge and we hope to have the link up on the registration page pretty quick.

Right now we have an 8 Pass Finishers jersey and a ride jersey. No promises but a lot of us in the club are pushing for a 5 Pass Finishers jersey too.........afterall it is a 1000 feet more climbing and a few few more miles than the other big ride here in Alpine County. The idea being that it would be available to past 5 Pass Challenge Finishers too.....if it happens. 

We are working hard to keep this a ride for cyclists by cyclists.

Time for a new pic.......

4 1/2 Passes for me in 09........I am not a double century rider but have done 5....


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the signups from SoCal riders. We had a good snow yesterday but the melt is coming along just fine. Monitor is clear and they are working on Ebbetts for Memorial Day.


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

The forecast for this weekend and several days before and after looks to be perfect! 70's, little wind, and mostly sunny....no rain or snow......Wow!

We have a had a last minute rush of registrations with this forecast and it looks to be our best turnout for this young event. We may still have some walk-in registrations on Friday. We will have some ggreat snow walls on Ebbetts and all the great views on Monitor, Kingsbury, Luther, and Carson.

The Wild Sierra Century is my choice....hope to see you up here.


----------

